# Rotator cuff surgery



## Patriot1405 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey everyone, I’m 54, and having rotator cuff surgery in August. Do you think HGH, would help in healing and recovery? Maybe IGF-1?


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2018)

I think HGH could help a little but the most important thing is you listen to your Dr. and get your therapy. You have more control in the final outcome then any hormone or drug. 

Gods speed to your recovery!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 9, 2018)

Had it done, same age, same surgery. A little test/wk, and a whole lot of PT was the ticket for me to a fairly quick recovery. I had the surgery last June.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 9, 2018)

HGh, deca will help you recover tissues rapidly..


----------



## IHI (Mar 9, 2018)

My SLAP tear surgery was last February 2017, not quite the same as rotator cuff depending on your severity; but as mentioned, i just stayed on my trt dose only, had a fantastic trainer post op thru “PT graduation”, and less than a year later with 9 months off from the gym pre op/post op, i was repping out a long time single goal i had set for myself.

my daughters strength/conditioning coach in high school blew his shoulder to pieces on stage, 3 surgeries to rebuild it- rotator cuff itself was in pieces and now he’s full of plates/screws- he made an amazing recovery (i used the trainer he used based on his results in rehab) but in a yrs time he was only 15lbs off his personal best pre injury and is now a month away from comp in kansas city lifting a weight that that is podium weight based on last years results. And hes all natural....

common denominator: 
we both attacked PT hard, did the PT homework hard, stayed focused, fought thru the pain you will experience as you go thru rehab and the results speak for themselves. But, ive seen a buddy that was literally wheeled into the OR directly as they wheeled me out and same surgeon the kids coach used and i used, who did his rehab at the hospital his wife worked at- hes forever phucked. Huge lost in ROM, still sore over a year later and hates life now...so the trainer is a huge factor obviously based on the law of average i was part of/witnessed; and your dedication to making a full recovery is another major factor.

so line up a badass trainer before you have surgery so that ready, then get your mind right to deal with the hurt you have coming (recovery is a bear), but train in PT and at home like your life depends on it, because quite literally- the results will


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 9, 2018)

As a trainer I’ll tell you as I tell clients. You have to be super diligent with your pt. It’s crucial you do your exercises at home not just in the office. And of course make sure you have a good competent pt there’s a lot of them out there who just go through the motions.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 9, 2018)

Save money and just run test and npp


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies. Both of my rotators are torn, fixing one at a time. I have no doubt about my commitment to PT, I’m very much a creature of habit, my one hour workouts at the gym, five days a week, will now be for rotator recovery. Thx again everyone for the input.


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2018)

This comes from someone who was seldom injured much beyond needing to take off a week or so and work back into the gym slowly, so temper what I have to say with that. I had one surgery that put me out of the gym. My arm was in a sling for 5 weeks and rehab after that for 8 weeks. After that time, I was allowed to bench the bar. Yeah, the big ass 45 lb bar. 

With being at the top of my PR bench and considering my age, the Dr. was not very encouraging that I could return to my former self. He told me that he couldn't tell a healthy 47 Y.O. that he would be able to bench my max prior to my injury let alone someone he fillet open. Maybe lifting should not be as important to a person as it was/is to me but the thought of being mortal was a bit too much to bear. 

There are going to be times that you get frustrated and depressed but keep your eye on the prize. You need to attack your therapy in the same manner you did your training. Attack each therapy session as if it were a bench day and you'll come out of this fine.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 9, 2018)

snake said:


> This comes from someone who was seldom injured much beyond needing to take off a week or so and work back into the gym slowly, so temper what I have to say with that. I had one surgery that put me out of the gym. My arm was in a sling for 5 weeks and rehab after that for 8 weeks. After that time, I was allowed to bench the bar. Yeah, the big ass 45 lb bar.
> 
> With being at the top of my PR bench and considering my age, the Dr. was not very encouraging that I could return to my former self. He told me that he couldn't tell a healthy 47 Y.O. that he would be able to bench my max prior to my injury let alone someone he fillet open. Maybe lifting should not be as important to a person as it was/is to me but the thought of being mortal was a bit too much to bear.
> 
> There are going to be times that you get frustrated and depressed but keep your eye on the prize. You need to attack your therapy in the same manner you did your training. Attack each therapy session as if it were a bench day and you'll come out of this fine.



I feel you brother. Tore both of my rotators about 5 years ago. Prior to that at 48 years old my PR was 360 for a solid two reps at 250lbs. For the past 5 years the highest I can go is 185lbs for 8 reps. So I’ve definitely learned about depression and frustration. I watch these kids slap on plates at the gym and learned to leave my ego at the door. If I were still in my twenties it would be a difficult task. Maturity has its benefits. Learning to listen to your body and work around ones injuries is a valuable perk of being a graybeard!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 11, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Had it done, same age, same surgery. A little test/wk, and a whole lot of PT was the ticket for me to a fairly quick recovery. I had the surgery last June.



How long were you out of work stone. I'm going for my MRI soon and gonna findout if labrum or cuff or both


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 11, 2018)

snake said:


> This comes from someone who was seldom injured much beyond needing to take off a week or so and work back into the gym slowly, so temper what I have to say with that. I had one surgery that put me out of the gym. My arm was in a sling for 5 weeks and rehab after that for 8 weeks. After that time, I was allowed to bench the bar. Yeah, the big ass 45 lb bar.
> 
> With being at the top of my PR bench and considering my age, the Dr. was not very encouraging that I could return to my former self. He told me that he couldn't tell a healthy 47 Y.O. that he would be able to bench my max prior to my injury let alone someone he fillet open. Maybe lifting should not be as important to a person as it was/is to me but the thought of being mortal was a bit too much to bear.
> 
> There are going to be times that you get frustrated and depressed but keep your eye on the prize. You need to attack your therapy in the same manner you did your training. Attack each therapy session as if it were a bench day and you'll come out of this fine.



I'm gonna add to this and say don't stop your therapy when that shoulder has healed.  Continue working BOTH rotators as a warm up every upper body day.  Takes five minutes and good preventive intervention.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 11, 2018)

Just go slow and steady.


----------

